# My Computer is For Sale!



## Interested

Here it is.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370044254803


----------



## Ramodkk

I think the price is a bit high, ~$650 seems right.  But for people who look at Dell first, that pricetag is ok I guess.

Is that the real reason why you're selling it?


----------



## Interested

well, idk, i kind of got bored with it. Plus i got a new laptop that i love and maxes out all of the games i play. I would like to start a business, and with my first sale, if you remember (around december, there was a thread about my old p4 computer that i sold), i found out that if you sweet talk the product, you can get alot. I got $400 for a 2.8 p4, 6200 256mb, 120gb hdd, 2gb ram, etc... My parents said that if i can make even a small profit they will supply me with more parts so i can sell more and more and more. 650 is way too low, i paid more than $100 more on 12/31/07 for it. So yea, i think people will go for it. we'll see.


----------



## Ramodkk

Well yeah if you word it the right way you can get some sweet sums


----------



## ThatGuy16

Way to bash dell!!


----------



## Interested

hahaha..lol.


----------



## Kazoon

Question? I see you have 4gigs of ram and XP....I thought XP would only recognize 3gigs?


----------



## Interested

well on mine it recognizes 3.5...so almost 4. And if you get vista sp1 it will say 4.


----------



## diduknowthat

Haha top-of-the-line 8600gt, nice!

You should take some pictures of the inside of the computer, but make sure you organize the cables first.


----------



## Interested

its impossible to organize the inside. Certain cables must go across the case...lol. And the 8600GT is really good actually, it plays every recent game on at least good settings, especially when OC'd to as for as 700.


----------



## G25r8cer

Interested said:


> its impossible to organize the inside. Certain cables must go across the case...lol. And the 8600GT is really good actually, it plays every recent game on at least good settings, especially when OC'd to as for as 700.



I agree!! I love my 8600gt!! I have gotten mine up to over 700mhz too!!


----------



## Sir Travis D

I'd say $700-725 with a reserve around $650..


----------



## lovely?

i wish my 8800GT would get to 700mhz  all it can do is 620 safely... lol


----------



## Interested

/\/\ lol. yea. my 8600 at 1ghz will not touch your 8800GT at 600..haha.


----------



## fortyways

Okay, I don't understand why you made a thread about it. So you're trying to rip people off by lying and exaggerating, fine. But no computer literate person, or even reasonably intelligent person would ever pay you half what you're asking, so why post it in a computer forum?

edit:

In fact, reading your ad makes me sick. "No cheapo parts?" Excuse me? You're using a power supply that came with your piece of crap case. I saw your case at Fry's. It has an 80mm rear fan, that's ridiculous. Not to mention your MSI video card.

You should be deeply ashamed of yourself.


----------



## lion149

I think its fine what your doing, but that listing is just all wrong in so many ways, its just not going to garner half the attention it could, if you really are serious about trying to get a _business _going you need to start reading more "how to sell" literature etc.


----------



## Mitch?

btw.. the msi card is ok... just saying haha...
i got my 8500gt to 800/1000, and it runs most games decently


----------



## fortyways

Mr. Johanssen said:


> btw.. the msi card is ok... just saying haha...
> i got my 8500gt to 800/1000, and it runs most games decently



Sure, the performance is fine. I've used MSI cards as well.

The point is, it's a budget brand, which doesn't exactly go well with him trying to advertise about how he didn't cut any corners.

However, his case/PSU are by far the most atrocious things he's trying to pass off as "nice."


----------



## PunterCam

When I'm going to buy anything off ebay I look for a serious, straight talking seller. As soon as I see exclamation marks I'm gone, especially for something costing serious money like a computer. 

Anyone buying stuff like this off ebay is going to know what they're looking for - it's not an 'ultimate gaming computer', it's a good, solid computer with a decent spec. 

Advertise honestly, price fairly. And don't bother trying to make money out of this, waste of time.


----------



## Interested

ok. well i guess you guys are right about me exaggerating about the parts. Look at other listings though, i didn't really say anything that terrible. And the price? i'm barely making a profit if it goes for 800. What, like 20-30 bucks? Really, i'm not ripping anyone off. So, if you want, you can believe what ever you want...but i'm really not ripping anyone off.


----------



## Interested

fortyways said:


> Okay, I don't understand why you made a thread about it. So you're trying to rip people off by lying and exaggerating, fine. But no computer literate person, or even reasonably intelligent person would ever pay you half what you're asking, so why post it in a computer forum?
> 
> edit:
> 
> In fact, reading your ad makes me sick. "No cheapo parts?" Excuse me? You're using a power supply that came with your piece of crap case. I saw your case at Fry's. It has an 80mm rear fan, that's ridiculous. Not to mention your MSI video card.
> 
> You should be deeply ashamed of yourself.



lighten up? much? Oh, and by the way, the MSI was the most 8600GT when i bought it. Why do you think that MSI is a budget brand? Because thier cards look a little different from the others? As far as i can tell, they are fine, in fact they also sell their own version of the 9800GX2, which is the best video card on the market. How are they a cheap brand? The power supply is not bad at all, and neither is the case. The power supply is from Raidmax and I don't know why you are calling it shit. And the case is amazing, in my honest opinion. I love the look, so much. I love it more than the Antec 900. Im not kidding. In my future build, i will use it again.  Im sry its not a freezer that makes intel pops like an antec 900. 

Im posting it here, because i thought it was a possibility that someone wanted to buy it, like as a secondary computer or something. Like i said before, im not making any profit at all if it goes for 800. And with my parts, mine is the cheapest one with a q6600 and 8600gt on ebay. others are 900-1200. So yes, i am the cheapest one.

To all who actually helped: I took your advice and changed the listing, a little bit, so it doesn't seem as if i am lying or something. Idk, i love my computer so much. Look, in my sig it says ultimate gaming monster. It plays every game. well what ever, i understand what u guys are saying. Oh yea, and most of you, thank you for telling me to fix stuff, politely. I appreciate that kind of help very much.


----------



## myPCrocks

Hate to be rude but that is way to much.


----------



## Interested

k. Well i need to make at least a little profit, and im only gaining around 30 bucks at 800. so, i dont think so. Have you compared it to others on ebay?


----------



## Tuffie

fortyways said:


> Okay, I don't understand why you made a thread about it. So you're trying to rip people off by lying and exaggerating, fine. But no computer literate person, or even reasonably intelligent person would ever pay you half what you're asking, so why post it in a computer forum?
> 
> edit:
> 
> In fact, reading your ad makes me sick. "No cheapo parts?" Excuse me? You're using a power supply that came with your piece of crap case. I saw your case at Fry's. It has an 80mm rear fan, that's ridiculous. Not to mention your MSI video card.
> 
> You should be deeply ashamed of yourself.



I think you should stop spaming, and see the fact that he clearly gives every detail, if he were omitting details at will then he would be ripping people off.

Everyone who looks at the system gets a clear view of what there paying for.

You should go spam somewhere else.

Tuffie.


----------



## oregon

Interested said:


> k. Well i need to make at least a little profit, and im only gaining around 30 bucks at 800. so, i dont think so. Have you compared it to others on ebay?



You realize you just blatantly contradicted yourself? two posts up you said you were not making any profit at all. 

FYI, you need to realize who your clientèle is and advertise accordingly. Computer illiterate people will not pay much to an unprofessional poster on eBay. They will go to Dell where they can get it cheaper and know what they are buying. When you exaggerate what you are selling, you seem like you don't even know what you are talking about and it turns people off. Next time use correct grammar, don't exaggerate, and don't mention how your computer "beats dell" so much. You were wrong pretty much every time you mentioned Dell. 

In order to sell your computer, I think you will either have to try and convince someone you know to buy it, post it on craigslist and take offers, or just drop the price alot.


----------



## fortyways

First of all, to the ignorant person who said I was "spamming," please look up spamming and don't make such a fool of yourself. I said what everyone else has said with slightly harsher language, and I said it only once. My post was accurate and on topic, unlike yours.

Now, OP, you can't sell a computer based on sentimental value. I'm sure it's a fine computer, but, you have to be realistic.

No one is fond of power supplies that come with cases, and, unless you've added it since I've checked, you don't even mention the specs of the power supply. Don't you think someone might like to know ALL of the components before they drop $850 on a used computer that they can't even see before they buy?

And, for the second time, I'm not saying MSI is "shit." I'm just saying it's not top of the line.

Even if you can't clean up the inside of the case, you should include a picture if you expect someone to buy it. Last I heard, you were using the stock Intel HSF for your processor. I doubt people expect that when they hear "top of the line gaming rig."

You said yourself that your case is very loud, and maybe you don't mind at all. Other people do. It's going to piss someone off when they realize their top of the line gaming case has an 80mm rear fan that sounds like a hair dryer.


----------



## Interested

oregon said:


> You realize you just blatantly contradicted yourself? two posts up you said you were not making any profit at all.
> 
> FYI, you need to realize who your clientèle is and advertise accordingly. Computer illiterate people will not pay much to an unprofessional poster on eBay. They will go to Dell where they can get it cheaper and know what they are buying. When you exaggerate what you are selling, you seem like you don't even know what you are talking about and it turns people off. Next time use correct grammar, don't exaggerate, and don't mention how your computer "beats dell" so much. You were wrong pretty much every time you mentioned Dell.
> 
> In order to sell your computer, I think you will either have to try and convince someone you know to buy it, post it on craigslist and take offers, or just drop the price alot.



my computer is wayyyyyyyyyyyy cheaper than one on dell.com with the exact specs. at least like $700. Im not kidding, AT ALL.


----------



## Interested

@ oregon: im sry, but i dont consider 10-30 much profit. Not for an $800 item. For a $50, yea, 10-30 is alot. Dell makes MUCH more than $30 bucks on every pc they sell you.

@fortyways. like i said, if they want to know, i will tell them. And the 80mm in the back isn't to loud, its audible, but nothing even close to an antec 900. and it has 4 fans, actually. But its not loud...i just wanted it to be silent when i got it, but i got over it. I have never had a buyer by from me that is very anal.


----------



## Ramodkk

After reading all ^ that:



ramodkk said:


> Well yeah if you word it the right way you can get some sweet sums



I'll take that back.

And I'm back to my first post in this thread. You shouldn't be expecting a profit from something used anyways. You are trying to sell it for the same price you got it, not gonna work. If I were you I'd lower the price to at most $650.

Please, take this the positive way. It's just my opinion


----------



## mep916

Fortyways really says it how it is.


----------



## Sir Travis D

@interested.. If you only made a $20-30 profit on this, you wouldn't make it. You have to pay to get pics listed on ebay, you need to waste job time (or not job time) atleast an hour to list and build. Not to mention the time to order it. You would be losing money if you "made a $20-30 profit"

Just don't lie to people on a forum like this.


----------



## oregon

Buy this Dell, get 10% off, add an 8800GT, and your at 600$. And it's significantly better. 

http://configure.us.dell.com/dellst...k_number=84956874&dgc=CJ&cid=24471&lid=566643

@sir travis D: I don't think he is making much profit, he's just selling his PC he bought a while ago and doesn't want to lose money off of it.


----------



## G25r8cer

Dont buy a DELL!!


----------



## Gareth

g25racer said:


> Dont buy a DELL!!




Why does everyone hate Dells I have NEVER had a problem with Dell in 14 years.


----------



## JlCollins005

IM with g25racer on this DUDE... Dont buy a dell lol.. ive worked on more dells than ne others.. just cheap hardware components..


----------



## oregon

They're not actually that bad... sure they may not always be name brand but they are guaranteed to work. For the average user Dell is perfect.


----------



## JlCollins005

lol we are slowly turning this guys thread into a dell debate


----------



## Nightrain

IMO it does seem pretty high priced but you might get lucky on ebay. 

The biggest gripe I have with it, and when I see an auction that does it I instantly just hit the back button and disregard the seller:

The listings have it as "NEW!", and then on the page it says New, only to start reading the listing and have it say "like new". Just a pet peeve, but I am not the only person like this. It just wreaks of deception in most cases, and I just won't buy something from a seller that does it. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## oregon

the whole listing is just a bit deceptive. there are so many "exaggerations" that it makes it seem like your talking to an amateur car salesman. maybe this is a bit harsh, but it does seem that way. 

next time i would try and be as honest as possible. it is good to admit faults, and doing so creates credibility. people will trust you more if you do this.


----------



## Interested

Sir Travis D said:


> @interested.. If you only made a $20-30 profit on this, you wouldn't make it. You have to pay to get pics listed on ebay, you need to waste job time (or not job time) atleast an hour to list and build. Not to mention the time to order it. You would be losing money if you "made a $20-30 profit"
> 
> Just don't lie to people on a forum like this.



ok. well there you have it. i am making no profit. you said it your self. So, yea, i guess i am losing money. Thanks for your input.

not.


----------



## Interested

Nightrain said:


> IMO it does seem pretty high priced but you might get lucky on ebay.
> 
> The biggest gripe I have with it, and when I see an auction that does it I instantly just hit the back button and disregard the seller:
> 
> The listings have it as "NEW!", and then on the page it says New, only to start reading the listing and have it say "like new". Just a pet peeve, but I am not the only person like this. It just wreaks of deception in most cases, and I just won't buy something from a seller that does it. Just something to keep in mind.



yea, but it pretty much is new. I never abused it like crazy. and its definitely not about to fall apart, but i get what your saying.


----------



## Interested

oregon said:


> the whole listing is just a bit deceptive. there are so many "exaggerations" that it makes it seem like your talking to an amateur car salesman. maybe this is a bit harsh, but it does seem that way.
> 
> next time i would try and be as honest as possible. it is good to admit faults, and doing so creates credibility. people will trust you more if you do this.



k. im sry that im not a pro at listing stuff on ebay. I tried my best but people are getting pissed at me, lol. w/e.


----------



## JlCollins005

Well really like they are sayin man u cant expect to sell a used computer for what u payed there is gunna be a significant loss.. u could try craigslist just avoid the scams


----------



## Interested

ramodkk said:


> After reading all ^ that:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take that back.
> 
> And I'm back to my first post in this thread. You shouldn't be expecting a profit from something used anyways. You are trying to sell it for the same price you got it, not gonna work. If I were you I'd lower the price to at most $650.
> 
> Please, take this the positive way. It's just my opinion



well think about it. if you are trying to start a business, how can you do it if you lose money on everything you sell? That would be dumb. So i need to gain some so that i can start, and once i will be able to build more, i can build more and reduce the price even more. If i dont, thats like going backwards when you should be going forwards, at least in little steps. You get what im saying? I know its used, but its only 3 months old. yes, 3, i had to send a few parts back to newegg, and it took me 3 weeks until i got it running again. So yea, its not old. It is essentially new, i dont think i should be losing money on something this new. maybe if it was a year old, then yea, i would agree.


----------



## Interested

if you guys hate me so much, then what do you think about this?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Quad-Core-Q6600...yZ147131QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## oregon

Interested said:


> well think about it. if you are trying to start a business, how can you do it if you lose money on everything you sell? That would be dumb. So i need to gain some so that i can start, and once i will be able to build more, i can build more and reduce the price even more. If i dont, thats like going backwards when you should be going forwards, at least in little steps. You get what im saying? I know its used, but its only 3 months old. yes, 3, i had to send a few parts back to newegg, and it took me 3 weeks until i got it running again. So yea, its not old. It is essentially new, i dont think i should be losing money on something this new. maybe if it was a year old, then yea, i would agree.



In the three months, prices have dropped alot. I bought my graphics card three months ago for $250, which was a good deal back then. Now the same thing sells for $150 sometimes less. you will have to be much quicker. 

also if you want to make money you will need to get really good deals on everything you buy. check deal websites and find stuff that is below market value, but that is also appealing to the customer, and the best value component. if you are careful and smart you could possible make money, but i'd say it's not likely. dell gets everything sooo cheap that it is hard to compete.


----------



## oregon

Interested said:


> if you guys hate me so much, then what do you think about this?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Quad-Core-Q6600...yZ147131QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



don't take it so personally. you did post, so everyone is simply giving input. 

the link you posted looks like a ripoff, but he does it half convincingly.


----------



## Interested

/\/\/\/\ for once you say something helpful. I agree with you, and you are right, but i dont think its too late. I mean dell doesn't fully offer the 45nm quads yet, so i kind of have an advantage. but i know i must sell it soon. I get what your saying. Do you know any good places where i can get good parts for cheaper?


----------



## Interested

oregon said:


> a ripoff, but he does it half convincingly.



you REALLY think so?


----------



## oregon

check slickdeals.net often and you may chance upon parts that could make you money. 

and yeah, this guy posts the specs, and makes it seem sort of nice. i could see my mom buying that since it looks (slightly) professional and is a "package". this would appeal to her.

to sell your current pc I would put it on craigslist now, and just take offers. and maybe in a week I would put it on eBay with a low reserve (lower than you know someone for sure would pay). if people think it's a good deal they will pay much more attention to it.


----------



## Ramodkk

Interested said:


> if you guys hate me so much, then what do you think about this?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Quad-Core-Q6600...yZ147131QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



You know we don't hate you, we're trying to help . Sorry I forgot about the part where you said this was to start a business. In that case, yes you wanna me a profit. But I think on this particular system, price should be a bit lower. And after looking at that link, your pricing is not _that_ bad!


----------



## SirKenin

I priced out your system. Full retail... $650. Not to mention the 8600GT is a piece of crap, as is that RAM and the mobo is a piece of cheese too.


----------



## oregon

Lol @ piece of cheese. never heard that before. 

I thought DS3L was decent, maybe not great. It overclocks well at least. I agree on the 8600GT though, not a good buy, and I've never even heard of Wintec.


----------



## Interested

SirKenin said:


> I priced out your system. Full retail... $650. Not to mention the 8600GT is a piece of crap, as is that RAM and the mobo is a piece of cheese too.



it was much more 4 months ago. 

and if the p35-ds3l is cheese, then why did you guys tell me to get it?


----------



## Interested

SirKenin said:


> I priced out your system. Full retail... $650. Not to mention the 8600GT is a piece of crap, as is that RAM and the mobo is a piece of cheese too.



the ram/mobo are better than what oems use. way better.

btw, i think g.skill sucks ballz. g.skill usually arrives DOA.


----------



## JlCollins005

i use gskill in most my builds never had one problem... no doas and idk dude but if u look at reviews on newegg most are 5 star


----------



## SirKenin

That G.skill is being pulled today.  I only bought it to try it out.  I just powered the machine down about 10 minutes ago...4 GB of OCZ Gold GX XTC PC2-6400 is sitting over there, waiting to be installed.  That will just be temporary, as a 4GB dual channel OCZ Reaper kit is on the way.  Unfortunately it was b/o.


----------



## SirKenin

Interested said:


> it was much more 4 months ago.
> 
> and if the p35-ds3l is cheese, then why did you guys tell me to get it?


 
I didn't tell you to get it.  As you can see, my builds are built on Asus.


----------



## myPCrocks

Why do you state NEW ? 

In your description you clearly state it is used.


----------



## Interested

its pretty much brand new, i barely used it.


----------



## Ramodkk

SirKenin said:


> I priced out your system. Full retail... $650.



^ That, I agree



SirKenin said:


> and the mobo is a piece of cheese too.



^ That on the other hand, is a piece of cheese statement 

P35-DS3L are not bad mobos 

nuff said.


----------



## ThatGuy16

SirKenin said:


> mobo is a piece of cheese too.




You build/work on computers for a living, and you think that motherboard isn't good? For the price, that board is excellent.

And his asking price is completely up to him. He can always re-list it, its good to start at a higher price and see what you get, you can always lower the price but not raise it.


----------



## mep916

Interested said:


> and if the p35-ds3l is cheese, then why did you guys tell me to get it?



haha. 

It's a good board. SirKenin prefers Asus and I respect that. However, Gigabyte has a solid reputation with regard to their P35 and X38 boards. 

*Waits for the SirKenin "Gigabyte is garbage" thread*


----------



## SirKenin

lol.  They're not "garbage"..  There's just better.  It's a mediocre board AFAIC.  If he said "I'm selling my used computer for $500" I'd sing a different tune.  There's nothing in that thing worth that kind of money.  For $90 that board is ok.  For his asking price, it's cheese.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Sirkenin, go and play with your massive vdroop


----------



## mep916

SirKenin said:


> lol.  They're not "garbage"..  There's just better.  It's a mediocre board AFAIC.  If he said "I'm selling my used computer for $500" I'd sing a different tune.  There's nothing in that thing worth that kind of money.  For $90 that board is ok.  For his asking price, it's cheese.



I hear ya. He's just trying sell his PC. It's never a good idea to post a eBay computer here, but, whatever.


----------



## Ramodkk

I think we all missed the purpose of this thread. He was just letting us know that his comp was on sale. I don't think he was expecting such a debate.

It's all good though.



BTW Mike, I just noticed your 2 x Raptors  ... me jealous. 

- and -

GIGABYTE All the way!


----------



## SirKenin

ThatGuy16 said:


> Sirkenin, go and play with your massive vdroop


 
Ya know, that "massive vdroop" took the E6700 I had in it before to 3.6Ghz stable.  lol.  I'm not sure I can complain about that.


----------



## Interested

yea, its fine. im kind of glad we had a "debate". haha.


----------



## Interested

SirKenin said:


> lol.  They're not "garbage"..  There's just better.  It's a mediocre board AFAIC.  If he said "I'm selling my used computer for $500" I'd sing a different tune.  There's nothing in that thing worth that kind of money.  For $90 that board is ok.  For his asking price, it's cheese.



of course there is better. heh, a skulltrail OWNS your mobo. OWNS. There will always be better. My neighbor has a bmw. Yet, ferrari's exist! Who cares? If it works, it reliable, and its made with great quality, it's great.


----------



## fortyways

Interested said:


> of course there is better. heh, a skulltrail OWNS your mobo. OWNS. There will always be better. My neighbor has a bmw. Yet, ferrari's exist! Who cares? If it works, it reliable, and its made with great quality, it's great.



It's almost as if you're dodging the point on purpose. *Your used computer is not worth more than $500, no matter how you try to sugar-coat it.* By putting up that ad, you have wasted your parents' money, eBay's bandwidth, and eBay users' time.

Even if we ignore your poor component choices, your exaggerations, your lies, and your omissions of important details, an ad like yours will be ignored by the vast, vast majority of eBayers.

You've posted a stock picture of your case, as if this is somehow an accurate representation of the equipment you're selling. You offer no warranty. You don't even offer a return policy.

I'm sorry, but your plan to make a profit by building and selling computers is idealistic and poorly conceived. Nobody is going to respect you as a professional if you won't stand behind your work, let alone offer some evidence your work even exists.

Are you prepared to replace, free of charge, expensive components that arrive at your customer's door damaged or DOA?

If not, then this is one area where Dell has you beat.


----------



## Interested

fortyways said:


> It's almost as if you're dodging the point on purpose. *Your used computer is not worth more than $500, no matter how you try to sugar-coat it.* By putting up that ad, you have wasted your parents' money, eBay's bandwidth, and eBay users' time.
> 
> Even if we ignore your poor component choices, your exaggerations, your lies, and your omissions of important details, an ad like yours will be ignored by the vast, vast majority of eBayers.
> 
> You've posted a stock picture of your case, as if this is somehow an accurate representation of the equipment you're selling. You offer no warranty. You don't even offer a return policy.
> 
> I'm sorry, but your plan to make a profit by building and selling computers is idealistic and poorly conceived. Nobody is going to respect you as a professional if you won't stand behind your work, let alone offer some evidence your work even exists.
> 
> Are you prepared to replace, free of charge, expensive components that arrive at your customer's door damaged or DOA?
> 
> If not, then this is one area where Dell has you beat.



All of the parts have a warranty. They are 3-4 months old!


----------



## fortyways

Interested said:


> All of the parts have a warranty. They are 3-4 months old!



Yes, from the manufacturer for their _original owner_. Are YOU prepared to warrant them for the new owner?


----------



## Sir Travis D

If people wanted a gaming desktop, or were into gaming, they have probably done some research. One 8600 is not good for desktop gaming at all. I would expect an 8800 for this price.


----------



## Interested

fortyways said:


> Yes, from the manufacturer for their _original owner_. Are YOU prepared to warrant them for the new owner?



yea.


----------



## Interested

Sir Travis D said:


> If people wanted a gaming desktop, or were into gaming, they have probably done some research. One 8600 is not good for desktop gaming at all. I would expect an 8800 for this price.



$800? Damn. Is that possible?


----------



## oregon

They're not very expensive now. Only $150 for the GT.


----------



## Geoff

*I know this isn't what you want to see, but...*


----------



## Ramodkk

Hehe nice Geoff. I knew the price was around the $650 mark.

BTW, I see you have your little big E2200 overclocked now, how's it doing? I'm sad I couldn't get mine past 3.0GHz...


----------



## Geoff

ramodkk said:


> Hehe nice Geoff. I knew the price was around the $650 mark.
> 
> BTW, I see you have your little big E2200 overclocked now, how's it doing? I'm sad I couldn't get mine past 3.0GHz...


I don't want to bash him even more, as it's great for a kid to try and make some money doing what he likes, I just don't think that posting it on this forum would gain all that much positive response.

And yes it does overclock nicely, I haven't tried to really push it, but 3.3GHz @ 1.456v seems to be the best, idle is around 30C, gaming is around 45C, and full stress test load is around 60C.  I may try to see how far I can push it for fun, but I'm happy at 3.3


----------



## Kornowski

Geoff, You bought another new computer!?


----------



## fortyways

Interested said:


> LOVE THIS BOARD!!!!!!!!!!!!! hate my PSU!!!!!!!!!!!! Can u guys tell my why when i first got it, i could over clock to 2.7 fine, and now i cant overclock farther than 2.5? It's my s**tty psu, right?



I just happened to stumble across this in another thread. You've also complained in previous threads about how obnoxiously loud your fans are, and, how proud you are that you built your "quad monster" for "under 700 dollars."

But now it's a quiet computer with all top-of-the-line parts and worth $800 before shipping.

It seems as though the facts constantly change in order to accommodate your current needs, what a lucky young man you must be.


----------



## Geoff

Kornowski said:


> Geoff, You bought another new computer!?


If you're referring to the list I showed on the previous page, then no, I just did that to show him the total.


----------



## fortyways

[-0MEGA-];959487 said:
			
		

> If you're referring to the list I showed on the previous page, then no, I just did that to show him the total.



I think he means your signature.


----------



## Mitch?

i'd say maybe this thread is pretty useless now? the thread is closed, the kid's been attacked enough, yeah he 'polished' the specs up, but, they are stated, and they're mostly new.  If you don't like the components or the price, then don't buy it  this has become more dell vs. Interested.

Give the kid some slack, and let him learn his own way (as in 0 eBay bids) that stuff won't work out if you aren't honest with the specs.  Lower the price and make the page look more serious and professional. No '!!!!'s or stuff like that, get a few nice pictures up, clean the interior, add a warranty or guarantee, and let them know how it stands with games (say add a benchmark?)

Thanks, Mitch


----------



## Ramodkk

Mr. Johanssen said:


> i'd say maybe this thread is pretty useless now? the thread is closed, the kid's been attacked enough, yeah he 'polished' the specs up, but, they are stated, and they're mostly new.  If you don't like the components or the price, then don't buy it  this has become more dell vs. Interested.
> 
> Give the kid some slack, and let him learn his own way (as in 0 eBay bids) that stuff won't work out if you aren't honest with the specs.  Lower the price and make the page look more serious and professional. No '!!!!'s or stuff like that, get a few nice pictures up, clean the interior, add a warranty or guarantee, and let them know how it stands with games (say add a benchmark?)
> 
> Thanks, Mitch



+1


----------

